# current beta 9 install kde etc.



## mike4 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hi
i can boot in VirtualBox but sysinstall refuses to install any desktop alike KDE etc. with the beta downloaded ~2 weeks ago. Network is ok.
Thanks
Michael


----------



## SirDice (Oct 17, 2011)

As far as I understood it there are NO packages on the Beta CDs.


----------



## hitest (Oct 17, 2011)

Your network is okay so install KDE4 with [cmd=]pkg_add -r kde4[/cmd] or navigate to the ports directory and install from there.


----------

